# Problema con driver rt73 e kernel 2.6.29 [Risolto]

## Meconiotronic

Ciao,

Ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r1 compilato a mano come al solito.

A quanto pare dev'essere cambiato qualcosa nella struttura che riguarda il wireless dalla versione 2.6.29 in su perchè i driver rt73-cvs e rt73-k2wrlz non copilano più:

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.o

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_ether_stats’:

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:140: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_wireless_stats’:

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:202: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_open’:

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1655: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_close’:

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1724: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_probe’:

/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:2114: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

make[2]: *** [/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/dany/gentoo/src/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.2/Module] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1'

rt73.ko failed to build!

make: *** [module] Error 1

Mentre se compilo su un kernel inferiore funziona tutto.

Sono in cerca di soluzione da 2 gg ormai ma non ho trovato nulla di rilevante.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglioLast edited by Meconiotronic on Fri Apr 24, 2009 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Scusa perchè non usi i driver del kernel?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho provato ma non mi funzionano, una volta che carico il modulo del kernel da dmesg sembra vada tutto ok ma iwconfig dice che l'interfaccia non ha estensioni wireless, ho provato anche con degli assistenti wireless e tutti mi dicono che l'interfaccia non supporta lo scan delle reti. Va da se che da portage ho installato anche il firmware rt73-firmware.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho riprovato i driver del kernel stavolta iwconfig vede l'interfaccia ma quando tento di connettermi alla mia rete non succede nulla dmesg continua a dire wlan0 link not ready ho dato i seguenti comandi:

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.1

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "Nomerete" key "chiave"

iwconfig (senza argomenti) mi dice Access Point: not associated.

Boh

----------

## Peach

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Ho riprovato i driver del kernel stavolta iwconfig vede l'interfaccia ma quando tento di connettermi alla mia rete non succede nulla dmesg continua a dire wlan0 link not ready ho dato i seguenti comandi:
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.1
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "Nomerete" key "chiave"
> ...

 

io avevo problemi simili con ieee80211 con una scheda prism

sono dovuto passare a softmac e mac80211 per risolvere questi problemi

considera soprattutto il firmware

----------

## Meconiotronic

Nel kernel non ho trovato nulla relativo a "softmac"

Nella sezione wireless ho dato queste impostazioni: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5391/schermata2y.jpg

Questo è quello che dice dmesg quando carico il modulo:

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

phy1 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'.

rt73usb 1-7:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

phy1 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 1.7.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Questo è il comando che do a iwconfig:

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid reteseria channel 11 key 2455000000 rate 54M

E questo quello che dice dmesg dopo il comando:

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:2f:f0:80:a8 try 1

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:2f:f0:80:a8 try 2

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:2f:f0:80:a8 try 3

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:2f:f0:80:a8 timed out

L'output di iwconfig:

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"reteseria"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:2455-0006-66   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

----------

## djinnZ

Disabilita new netlink interface support o aggiorna iwconfig

----------

## Meconiotronic

Provato entrambe le cose, ho configurato anche /etc/conf.d/net

Ma nulla dmesg dice sempre link not ready.

Non capisco sembra che sia io l'unico ad avere questo problema, su google non trovo quasi nulla. Forse sbaglio procedimento... C'è nessuno qui che usa lo stesso driver (In-kernel) che mi possa consigliare?

----------

## djinnZ

io usavo rt61 con estrema insoddisfazione. Ti ho suggerito di usare il builtin perchè dal kernel .27 in poi se non erro sono cambiate diverse api ed i driver esterni ed i tool non dovrebbero funzionare più.

Che versione degli header hai?

----------

## Meconiotronic

sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 2.6.27-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.6.27-r2

Questi?

Provo ad aggiornarli?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Dopo aver bestemmiato per giorni sono riuscito a trovare il problema:

Abilitare il supporto a PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB)

Ci sono arrivato cercando in xconfig pezzi di debug che mi restituiva /var/log/messages.

Ora funziona alla grande compreso /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 che ho configurato in /etc/conf.d/net

Pensate voi che rigiro, possibile non ci sia una documentazione che dica "Ok stron.. per far funzionare questo driver abilita questo, questo etc..."

Io ho dato un occhio nella cartella dei driver del sorgente del kernel in Kconfig per vedere le dipendenze ma  di PHY neanche l'omba

----------

## djinnZ

Perdonami ma si vede che sei un novellino  :Laughing:  . Per punizione seguirai un corso di bestemmie ed imprecazioni, verso tipico dell'utente gentoo.

In ogni caso da qualche tempo il supporto e la documentazione iniziano ad essere davvero carenti, se penso ai problemi che ho con la configurazione del kernel ed i driver ati (e non ho ancora capito perché solo alcune configurazioni consentano di usarli) ti capisco.

Aggiungi un [risolto] al titolo per cortesia, seppure pare assai strano anche a me che il driver ralink dipenda da phy

----------

## Meconiotronic

Già un casino.

Per il corso di bestemmie sono già un bel passo avanti roba che non devi preoccuparti se nei prossimi giorni pioveranno rane dal cielo o zolfo.

Grazie cmq per il supporto, un ultima piccola domanda se non vi dispiace poi abbandono il post:

Non riesco a capire come abilitare il rate a 54M in /etc/conf.d/net perchè quando mi connetto con /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 si connette perfettamente ma a 1M e allora in seguito devo dare da shell iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M

Grazie ancora.

----------

## djinnZ

```
rate_wlan0=( "54M auto" )
```

dai uno sguardo qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

Si ho visto, però quel comando non mi funziona nonostante lo startup dell'interfaccia non riporta errori ho risolto aggiungendo nel file di configurazione:

iwconfig_wlan0="rate 54M"

----------

